# Pub stopover in Scotland



## TeamHymer

Trying a week of wildcamping in Scotland over New Year, and would like to stop at/near a pub on New Year's Eve - for obvious reasons! Does anyone know of a motorhome friendly pub in the Oban to Fort William area that would accommodate my Hymer on their carpark? I, of course, will be spending a lot on food and drink in the pub on that night. Thought about "Motorhomestopover" but was put off by cost and lack of coverage in Scotland.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## 96299

I`ve got no suggestions Pete,but I would google Scottish pubs and ring round a few.Sorry.At least this will bump it for you. :lol: 

steve


----------



## clodhopper2006

The problem is in Scotland pubs as in the Englosh sense are not common. Most establishments in the countryside are inns and hotels offering accomodation. They may have an issue with using there car park as a free kip.
One place that does spring to mind although it may be too far south for you is the Lade Inn (Kilmahog just north of callendar)who are welcoming of motorhomes as they do not affer accomodation. They also do good food, beer and have live folk music on friday and saturdays

http://www.theladeinn.com/

Bob


----------



## TeamHymer

Thanks Bob, the Lade Inn looks good, but as you say it is rather too far south and east for me
Peter


----------



## Nethernut

There is the Clachaig Inn in Glencoe, the Laroch Bar in Ballachulish BUT think they do accommodation too so I would telephone first to see what their reactions are and if they have anything on for Hogmanay. 
As other posters have said it is mainly hotels and guest houses, you only really get pubs in towns in this part of the world. the other thing is of course that most places that have anything on will be fully booked by now, maybe make a few phone calls before you travel.


----------



## Glengyle

Just slightly further off the Oban-Fort William route you've got the Kingshouse Hotel at the Eastern entry to Glencoe (the glen not the village), or Bridge of Orchy Hotel about 20 minutes further down the road. Maybe a slight chance they would accomodate you if you contacted them.


----------



## machilly

Hi the Ben More Lodge hotel in Crianlarich, has electric points contact Brian(the owner) it's about an hour from Oban and the same from Fort William..Ben More Lodge Hotel
The Laroch in Balachulish has only a small car park which gets busy,and as the Invercoe Campsite is just along the road, and as the place is small, it may be a conflict of interests


----------



## aultymer

> Just slightly further off the Oban-Fort William route you've got the Kingshouse Hotel at the Eastern entry to Glencoe (


Don't even think about there!!! 
We called in in summer and I used my well tried and usually well received: '2 of us would like to book for dinner if we can park overnight' - the reply was, 'NO, if we did that we would be overrun with you people'!! 
On further investigation there was a strange smell from the kitchens and I saw a cook walking about inside with a *** in his mouth -so we had a lucky escape.

A great pity because the Kings House was a favourite eating place for us years ago - presumably there has been a change of owner.


----------



## TeamHymer

Thanks Guys for all the suggestions and advice. I think we will just hit the road and see where we end up. You never know what fate will serve up! We will however carry a large stock of alcohol just in case we have to bring in the New Year in isolated splendour.
Best wishes to you all
Peter & Kay from Bolton (now how bizarre is that!)


----------



## 117332

Hi Peter & Kay, hows the Phoenix ? sorry, ! we are doing the same as you heading north on boxing day with no real plan apart from Edinburgh CC site for a couple of nights, Im sure someone will have some room at the inn, good luck with your travels.

Tom.


----------



## erneboy

*Most Pubs and Hotels will welcome you.*

We have holidayed in Scotland many times in our vans. We like to have an evening meal and a few drinks. When we see somewhere we would like to stay we go in and ask. We do have a bit of a routine when asking, we always start by saying that we are on holiday and asking if we can book a table for an evening meal, then go on to ask if we can stay in a corner of their car park in our motorhome (never camper van in these situations), we also say that we have all our own amenities. We have been refused only twice, Regards, Alan.


----------



## TeamHymer

Thanks for the advice on a successful approach to hoteliers, we will give it a try - nothing lost if we get a rejection, we can always eat in the m/h in a romantic location!
Have a good Christmas
Regards
Peter+Kay


----------



## clodhopper2006

Would you mind posting back here on any places you are sucessful with.

Thanks,


Bob


----------



## TeamHymer

Will do Bob. Back home on 4 January, so will report back after that.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## Hampshireman

Nothing to offer, except that you would think if places are fully booked as in accom, they would still welcome English pounds in the bar and restaurant.

Good luck and a happy new year up there.


----------



## TeamHymer

Hi folks
Just back from a super week in Scotland over the New Year - not a drop of rain, blue skies, sunshine the whole time, but very cold = excellent weather! Didn't bother with trying to get on pub carparks overnight, instead used Forest Holidays Loch Lomond site and Caravan Club Bunree site for a couple of nights, and wildcamped on Mull for the rest of the time-dead easy. Was going to try the Corran Inn by the Corran ferry for an overnighter but apparently it has closed down [according to the warden of the Bunree site]. Only downside was the lack of daylight hours-the landscape had to be appreciated from a moving motorhome-but spring is round the corner!
Happy travels
Peter & Kay


----------



## Trevord

Hello - I'm a newbie here and this is my first post, so please be gentle with me.

We just got back from a trip to this area and went to the Clachaig in Glencoe. We asked on reception if there was anywhere close by we could park up because we wanted to eat and drink in the pub. The receptionist told us there was no problem with us parking on or near their carpark. We went just along the lane - there was another camper there as well as us.

Great place, great atmosphere, good scoff and excellent beer. Do it soon!!


----------



## oilslick

*never been refused!*

If we fancy a meal we stop at a pub we like the look of and ask.

I dont book first I simply say that we would like to eat and drink here, can we stay the night.

We have never been refused, just welcomed.


----------

